# do strange looks mean they had sex



## John8 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi i am not married but a guy in need of the insight of married people or people in a relationship with experiance. It involves two people who might have had sex. Because i am inexperianced in the matters of theses things i need your help.
The thing is at my last job the son-in-law of my boss
was always actig weird around the good looking female worker other then me and the maneger we're all that worked there.
The duagther of my boss hated her for some reason that at the moment i couldn't figure out.Then one day they are well looking each other up and down smiling and moening in a well "strange"
fashion while i was the only one around as i was doing paper work at the table.
I goe to my maneger and ask what is up with those two and told her what i saw AND HEARD!!! Then she tells me to put two and two together and being dense as i am finally figured it out that they were doing it and everybody knew it but 
me. DERR!!
So a few months later after leaving my job for personal reasons that don't involve that work incident. I move a couple states over to find a new job and move in with my best freind and his wife. The thing is they are consently fighting and drama more drama feels like a soap ton of fighting reasons and incidents that they are fighting been going since before i got there.
I meet another freind of his and my buddy leaves for a while to do somethig real qwik. Thats when his wife wakes up from anight of drinking she sits in front of the guy across the way.
Thats when she starts smiling and moening at him while looking him up and down. She says-hi crump-in a "strange vioce" .Then he does the same and says her name in the same way. They both start kinda chuckling at each other Thats when i say my catch frase for that was weird "OOOOOKAY"then they stop. He looks at me one time looking kinda well shame full like they shouldn't have done that in front of me. But she was still drunk he was sober and neither one of them made eye contact with me for the rest of the visit.
So what i need from all of you if you would be so kind to tell me did they let something i wasn't ment to know out of the bag or what was that. It just seemed so weird and i've only seen this once before. 

"I'M CONFUSED"


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

you probably caught whiff of their inappropriate relationship. Funny thing is the more time you spend on this site, on the Coping-with-Infidelity section the more astute you will become at seeing this kinda extramarital social intercourse all around you. So know you may have discovered something what do you plan to do about it?


----------



## Paladin (Oct 15, 2011)

Its hard to say with any kind of certainty if any "strange" looks exchanged between two people amount to "sex" or cheating, or anything really. That being said, as Lon mentioned above, the more you read about relationships, especially what it takes to keep a relationship strong, healthy, and elevated, the more you will be able to spot toxic or bad behavior. Your gut is telling you something, you dont want to go accusing people without proof, but you could certainly tell your friend you got a strange feeling while he was away. Let him know that because you've noticed that the relationship he has with his wife is strained, you think they should give MC (marriage counseling) a shot, and for him to keep a "quiet" eye on the other man you mentioned. The reason to keep things quiet for now is to prevent any inappropriate behavior from being driven underground, making getting proof tougher.


----------



## John8 (Apr 25, 2012)

The thing is this happened about six months ago from this date but the thing is i want to leave it alone so not to loose my
freind i fear if i pry into learning more about this he'll feal i went to far. Becouse it has nothing to do with me but i think i might know more then then i'm letting myself acknowledge hence i'm here.

I think he already knows in a sense some thing might be going on becouse of how he acts around him you can just tell hes unconfortable and i think maybe just maybe this might be why. he has a strong relationship with the guy. But this is all new to me i haven't had many relationships so i don't know how to react other then judge and be quiet. I do have a strong OPION about her now that i've spent some time to personaly get to know her and now know what kind of person she is. I will get more on that later. I will give up more detail too.

The guy thou is in the Marine Corp with my freind they both met at basic and do the same job and have been for five years.
I have known both his wife and him since before they got married one year after he joined up know my freind really well but didn't know much about her till receantly and tell you the truth she is kinda hard to get along with thou she is a nice person. She has gotten after him for evan bringing me down here to look for work on countless occasions. She has all ways just hated me but he invited me to his wedding and i did go but regret it becouse of our well you know. Just didn't want to make her upset but went anyway.

My freind might have cheated thou but another time for that.

Personally i just can't help feeling me beeing here isn't helping the situation one bit. 

*THANKS FOR LISTENING...*


----------

